# Burning Man 2009



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2009)

hey, just thought id go ahead and start a thread for this. anyone here going? I'm driving a school bus from Knoxville, TN to burning man around the 3rd week of august. anyone need a ride?


----------



## ent_ink (Mar 30, 2009)

For those interested:

The Burning Man Project :: Welcome Home

And for those who like me had heard of burning Man and were not sure what it is was or why:

Burning Man: What is Burning Man?

On the right side there is a nice little list of FAQ's and such to get you going.

Yes it does cost money and it seems like some festivals they do it in a staggered system. Release the first batch at a cheap price and the second at a more expensive price etc. First and Second level tickets are gone , Third and Forth cost $260 and $280 respectively.

http://tickets.burningman.com/

I was curious about the whole thing, they do a nice job of summing up though the opening paragraph made it seem like a Rainbow Gathering on steroids. However I think I wouldn't mind going despite my loathing for all of humanity. Oh wait I am on the other side of the ocean, have fun kids!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know if I'll be needing one yet, but I'm pretty sure I'll be going though. I'll let you know when it comes time if we're in the same area.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Doesn't it cost money?



im volunteering... more on that soon!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 31, 2009)

if i wind of volunteering i may take you up on that ride... I'm in texas though so maybe I'll hitch north and you can pick me up on the way over there. we'll see when it gets closer to august. I'm looking at the volunteer forms right now. Not sure what areas to say im going to help out with though. if you have any suggestions on what jobs would be better to volunteer for you should definatly let me know.


----------



## Snipe Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

festival in the desert?!?!?!?!? im all set....but,,,,,,has anyone volunteered there?...how are the ground scores? i might consider volentering if it is worth it


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 2, 2009)

so far the quickest/easiest group to volunteer for is the lamplighters. the only other group that's contacted us is the antartica (sp?) group (not sure how it's spelled, it's the people that handle the ice).


----------



## ani x (May 2, 2009)

i've been going for a few years. i've gotten in for the past 3 for free by volunteering, but in order to get a free ticket, you need to have worked for a department for at least a year.
you're not going to be able to get in for free by being a first-time volunteer for any department, (which sucks), but you can get in early for volunteering with perimeter, gate and exodus (PG&E), or with the center camp, and probably a few other groups that i haven't yet worked with. DPW is probably full by now for early arrivals.

having worked with both gate and perimeter before, i can say that it's going to be pretty hard to sneak in- hiding in a vehicle being the easiest method, but a lot of folx are still busted this way. burning man actually uses a fucking radar system to patrol the borders, and start a week or two before the event starts.
friends of mine and i have always been pumped about the idea of organizing a mass break-in to the event after it's started, which would be made easier by coordinating with volunteers inside the fence.

as for paying to get in, yeah, it is expensive. burning man IS a multimillion dollar corporation, and the land the festival is held on is rented for a million dollars from the BLM. you can still apply for scholarship tickets at this point, i think, for $110 on the website, but ticket sales are probably at $250 or so by now.

hope some of that was helpful.


----------



## Ghostie (May 2, 2009)

I applied to volunteer at Burning Man. We'll see what comes of that. 
And hey I wouldn't mind a ride, Matt, if you are offering. But I wouldn't be able to say for sure until closer to the date.


----------

